# Zenn unveiling on October 4th



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Yes:

When will EEStor publicly demonstrate their EESU?


----------



## saab96 (Mar 19, 2008)

PhantomPholly said:


> Yes:
> 
> When will EEStor publicly demonstrate their EESU?


Yep, that's all we care about. NEVs can get lost.


----------



## DeLorean_4 (Feb 16, 2008)

May I kindly ask what EESU stands for?



> NEVs can get lost.


When a Sebring-Vanguard citicar made in the seventies can outpace an EV made in the 21st century... you know there's a problem.


----------



## Astronomer (Aug 7, 2008)

DeLorean_4 said:


> May I kindly ask what EESU stands for?


Electrical Energy Storage Unit.

or 

Esoteric, Enigmatic Something-or-Uther.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Astronomer said:


> Electrical Energy Storage Unit.
> 
> or
> 
> Esoteric, Enigmatic Something-or-Uther.


 - Nice....

Otherwise known as the hypothetical supercapacitor which will make batteries obsolete - SOME day...


----------



## DeLorean_4 (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks for the clarification.

I'm sure I won't be the only person present with that question burning on their mind, so I'll get you guys an answer asap. 

For once, something cool that's EV related is happening in Québec and not California! TAKE THAT Tesla, Electro-automotive, Eestor research facilities, AltairNano, LionEV, Aptera and KTA services! Sorry... I'm getting carried away, but you must understand considering my geographical situation.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

DeLorean_4 said:


> Thanks for the clarification.
> 
> I'm sure I won't be the only person present with that question burning on their mind, so I'll get you guys an answer asap.
> 
> For once, something cool that's EV related is happening in Québec and not California! TAKE THAT Tesla, Electro-automotive, Eestor research facilities, AltairNano, LionEV, Aptera and KTA services! Sorry... I'm getting carried away, but you must understand considering my geographical situation.


Yeah, Canada! Bring back the Arrow!


----------



## DeLorean_4 (Feb 16, 2008)

In fact, a full scale replica of the plane was completed this summer (isn't capable of flight though).

...It's a shame the government forced all of the prototypes and plans to be destroyed. I guess it's because we would have scared off the Americans too much with our technology 

GO CANADA!!!


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

DeLorean_4 said:


> In fact, a full scale replica of the plane was completed this summer (isn't capable of flight though).
> 
> ...It's a shame the government forced all of the prototypes and plans to be destroyed. I guess it's because we would have scared off the Americans too much with our technology
> 
> GO CANADA!!!


It didn't really die, and they were always dependent on our motors so it was really a team effort. The F-102/F-106 (there was a nice one on a pole in Iceland until a storm brought it down) had some of the Arrow's features incorporated, and could cruise supersonic without afterburners at high altitude. Wasn't really advertised much... Liked the movie, though!


----------



## DeLorean_4 (Feb 16, 2008)

> they were always dependent on our motors


In fact, the Arrows used Canadian-made Iroquois engines.

It's nice to hear that the Arrow story isn't just known within Canada 

Now we should get back on topic...


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

DeLorean_4 said:


> In fact, the Arrows used Canadian-made Iroquois engines.
> 
> It's nice to hear that the Arrow story isn't just known within Canada
> 
> Now we should get back on topic...


Well, going by the movie (which is still off topic) the Iroquois was their original choice but they couldn't produce the power they promised - so it was between GE and Rolls Royce.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

The movie was a little over embellished.

The engines were given to the project by the american military for testing of the prototype. No real testing was ever done with the iroquois engine in the plane itself. There is supposedly a sole surviving engine in a museum somewhere.

Canada would be a very different place today had the project not been cancelled. Hard to imagine my humble country as making a piece of technology that in a single instant could make the air forces of the world obsolete and tip the world ballance of power, but thats exactly what the arrow could have done had it gone into production. Scary, isn't it, DeLorean?

Some key features of the plane:

First to use force feed back fly by wire
First to use on board navigation computer
First to use an internal weapons bay
First to be able to super cruise (long before the term was coinded to promote the F22) and that was BEFORE the real engines could be fitted.

Ahead of its time is a gross understatement. Amaizing piece of technology The british had an eerily similar project to develop a bomber called the TSR2, also way ahead of its time and also cancelled and all parts ordered destroyed.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

david85 said:


> The movie was a little over embellished.
> 
> The engines were given to the project by the american military for testing of the prototype. No real testing was ever done with the iroquois engine in the plane itself. There is supposedly a sole surviving engine in a museum somewhere.
> 
> ...


Yes, very advanced. Small correction: LIKE fly by wire, not really fly by wire as they hadn't invented the computers yet - all analog using hydraulics - the technology invented survives in modern power steering.

I'm not sure how much of a difference it would have made in the long run, although it certainly would have provided an economic boost. The issue is that the creative genius was really focused in a very small group of people and thus may not have been sustainable.

The story is not unlike that of Apple Computers, although there without the international intrigue factor.


----------



## DeLorean_4 (Feb 16, 2008)

> There is supposedly a sole surviving engine in a museum somewhere


Yes! I saw it at the Aviation museum in Ottawa 

And I already considered the fact that Canada would have most likely lost its peace keeping reputation.

OKAY! Now, as for the unveiling, I was also thinking of also asking what chassis the cityZenn will be built on (something South Korean according to what I've heard so far), how durable the EESUs will be and whether Zenn is still considering releasing conversion kits. The conversion kit idea dates back to a really old newsletter I got from the company, I haven't heard about it since.


----------



## DeLorean_4 (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi everyone!

I'm back from the Zenn launch and I've returned with some pretty interesting information.

I'll post pictures and audio and video clips of the entire conference.

Video clips:
-Zenns driving around the test circuit
-Me interviewing Gilles Allard, the head of the Zenn assembly plant.

Audio clips:
-Ian Clifford's speech (10 min) at the beginning of the conference where he makes references to future developments, though I must say, most of what he says is vague.
-Complete interview with Gilles

Pictures:
-Renault Dauphine conversion, first generation Zenn and the 09' Zenn
-Ribbon cutting ceremony
-Cake cutting ceremony
-Random shots of the plant

Some pictures will have to wait quite a while on account of the fact that they were taken on 35mm film.

I'll get a résumé typed up asap.

Cordially,

Patrick


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Ok, so we all agreed there was only one important question about the show, and you don't mention it?

Sounds like you have fallen under the spell of their marketers...








DeLorean_4 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm back from the Zenn launch and I've returned with some pretty interesting information.
> 
> ...


----------



## DeLorean_4 (Feb 16, 2008)

I was going to save it for the article, but here are the main points I got from the questions I asked:

_When will the EESU be available?_
-2009

_Will Zenn be releasing a conversion kit as mentioned in past years?_
-Yes, it'll be named the "Zennergy" and shall include Eestor batteries.


----------



## saab96 (Mar 19, 2008)

DeLorean_4 said:


> I was going to save it for the article, but here are the main points I got from the questions I asked:
> 
> _When will the EESU be available?_
> -2009
> ...


I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Lexus said:


> What the Hell is the ARROW??


Canadian made Av-Ro Arrow is to the aviation world what the EV1 was to the alternative automotive world. A war machine, but a stunning piece of technology none the less. Especially for 1958. Many fighter/interceptors made today cannot meet the design requirements that were layed out for the arrow back then. It was a different era thats for sure.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avro_Arrow


----------



## DeLorean_4 (Feb 16, 2008)

Does anyone know how I can upload the audio file onto the internet?


----------



## ragee (May 25, 2008)

Save it as a MP3. Then find a location to store it on a server.


----------



## DeLorean_4 (Feb 16, 2008)

It's already an mp3, where may I find a server that'll upload it?


----------



## DeLorean_4 (Feb 16, 2008)

I managed to find a download server:

http://files.filefront.com/Oct+4th+Zenn+Opening+Speech/;12067240;/fileinfo.html

Enjoy!


----------



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

saab96 said:


> Yep, that's all we care about. NEVs can get lost.


Eestor's all I'm interested in too. I think the product is a myth but I *really* want to be proven wrong.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

KiwiEV said:


> Eestor's all I'm interested in too. I think the product is a myth but I *really* want to be proven wrong.


I'd like to be proven wrong about EEstor as well. Won't have to wait long if I'll have to eat my words if they hold to the schedule.

Points to DeLorean_4 for getting this to us.


----------



## DeLorean_4 (Feb 16, 2008)

> Points to DeLorean_4 for getting this to us.


Set aside the 10 minute opening speech I uploaded, there's this 25 minute french interview I recorded with Gilles Allard, the vice president of production at ZENN in St-Jérôme. What I find odd is that while Ian Clifford said "...that we'll be launching at the end of 2009" Gilles Allard told me "2010". Additionally, the question of cost came up and he continued by saying that anything EeStor related cannot have a concrete price tag associated with it yet.
To date, lockheed martin has put its confidence in EeStor, and so have investement firms that specialise in the purchase of stocks in starting companies with high payout potential. I believe that the EeStor is real, but that it'll arrive a little later than expected.

Is it just me, or did back in the day Zenn say that it would expect to have the EeStor ready by summer '08?


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

david85 said:


> Canadian made Av-Ro Arrow is to the aviation world what the EV1 was to the alternative automotive world. A war machine, but a stunning piece of technology none the less. Especially for 1958. Many fighter/interceptors made today cannot meet the design requirements that were layed out for the arrow back then. It was a different era thats for sure.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avro_Arrow


You guys should just have bought Draken instead! 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saab_35_Draken


----------



## DeLorean_4 (Feb 16, 2008)

> You guys should just have bought Draken instead!


Don't mess with the Arrow, it's the source of much national pride among many Canadians. You may as well insult an American by telling him that his country should have bought soyuz rockets rather than going through the trouble of starting the Apollo program.

I guess you could say it's like spending months, perhaps years trying to find the family car of your youth that accompanied you on many life defining road trips only to have someone tell you "you should have just bought a Corolla".

It's not the same, believe me.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

DeLorean_4 said:


> Don't mess with the Arrow, it's the source of much national pride among many Canadians. You may as well insult an American by telling him that his country should have bought soyuz rockets rather than going through the trouble of starting the Apollo program.


That's exactly what the Libs here DO say. We should have spent the money on feeding poor people so they could afford to have more kids who vote Democrat.

After all, the Constitution is "just words."


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

DeLorean_4 said:


> Don't mess with the Arrow, it's the source of much national pride among many Canadians. You may as well insult an American by telling him that his country should have bought soyuz rockets rather than going through the trouble of starting the Apollo program.
> 
> I guess you could say it's like spending months, perhaps years trying to find the family car of your youth that accompanied you on many life defining road trips only to have someone tell you "you should have just bought a Corolla".
> 
> It's not the same, believe me.


Yeah, we canadians tend to be fairly laid back with a lot of things but don't mess with the arrow. I look at it as a turning point in canada's history. One where we might have made the wrong choice, but who's to really say. It was an awsome plane, thats what I know for sure.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

david85 said:


> Yeah, we canadians tend to be fairly laid back with a lot of things but don't mess with the arrow. I look at it as a turning point in canada's history. One where we might have made the wrong choice, but who's to really say. It was an awsome plane, thats what I know for sure.


You may be back on track with Zenn Motorcars, IF:

a) You make them legal in your own country!
b) EEStor pans out...


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

They are legal at the federal level now. But the provinces now have to certify them. Quebec and BC both allow them on public roads and with any luck the low speed status will be bumped up past 30 MPH instead of 25 like now. Things seem to be moving in that direction at the moment

Other provinces are working on changing their laws to allow them on their roads, but the speed limit must be brought up a little so they don't impede traffic. Thats why I signed that petition....

We'll have to wait and see with EEstor, but they are selling right now anyway and Zenn can still sell cars that run on lead or even lithium if that doesn't pan out.


----------

